# Question for Guys - How Would You React to THIS?



## justfabulous (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys, I need your opinions. A number of months ago I was reading through some old journals of mine, spanning from the time my husband and I first started dating when we were 17, right through 20 years of marriage. Included were some pretty steamy and exciting entries detailing some pretty steamy and exciting moments in time, throughout all those years. :smthumbup:

It was a lot of fun to re-live those moments, captured in some smoking hot vivid detail, that were other wise forgotten about with the passage of time. It was the first time I've read most of this stuff since writing it. It also offered a lot of interesting insights. 

It made me regret I hadn't put more of a priority on journaling more regularly throughout the course of my adult life - I always did it very sporadically; too busy actually living to write about it, except for on occasion.

So I made a commitment to myself then and there that I would start regular journaling, and over the last several months have been doing so a couple times a week. Tonight for fun I sat down and read over some of the stuff I've recorded over the last few months - including some pretty hot interludes between my husband and I. Whatta way to spend an evening.  Let me just say that by the time I was done, it was a mighty shame that he was out of town tonight... this was the best erotica I've ever read! It occurred to me that he might enjoy it too.

So, I thought, it would be super fun climb into bed or a nice warm bath with him, and read this stuff with him (the recent stuff, as well as the stuff going back through the years). Or send it off with him for a little late night reading when he has to go out of town.... It lets him right into my mind and enables him to experience everything going on between us through my perspective... everything he's doing, everything I'm seeing through my eyes, everything I'm feeling.... I know guys get turned on knowing they're turning their women on... and this would certainly give him a taste of that from a new perspective. Plus it lets him re-live, through blow-by-blow descriptions  some pretty dang great moments in our history (both recent and past). He knows I journal, but I'm not sure he has any idea it includes THIS kinda stuff...

But then I wondered if this is really a good idea. Wondered, how would a guy really react to this? So here's the question fellas... I mean, if you knew that your wife may sometimes be inclined to record some of this stuff in her journal (all good stuff btw! No complaints ...) would it start making you self conscious? Would it give you performance anxiety, thinking OMG, she's gonna go off and chronicle every move I'm making!!! Would it cause you to start overthinking everything you're doing? Its kinda like having a camera in the room, but never knowing whether its recording or not. I'm very sure he'll find these accounts titillating, but then I wonder if_ when its all said and done, might it actually end up being un-nerving _for him when things are heating up between us and he starts wondering if his every move is going to wind up captured in vivid detail in the pages of my journal. BTW, he's very sexually confident and not generally self conscious, but still, knowing your wife is potentially going to go and detail it all - would that freak you out? Or turn you on..? I cant exactly ask him, as the would kind of let the cat out of the bag..  Opinions please!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it would be an amazing turn-on and incredibly gratifying to know my wife still thought of me in those terms. Go for it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I can see absolutely no harm in it whatsoever! It all sounds so very endearing! And justly speaks to the unrequited love that you two have shared for over these number of years!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

justfabulous said:


> But then I wondered if this is really a good idea. Wondered, how would a guy really react to this? So here's the question fellas... I mean, if you knew that your wife may sometimes be inclined to record some of this stuff in her journal (all good stuff btw! No complaints ...) would it start making you self conscious? Would it give you performance anxiety, thinking OMG, she's gonna go off and chronicle every move I'm making!!! Would it cause you to start overthinking everything you're doing? Its kinda like having a camera in the room, but never knowing whether its recording or not. I'm very sure he'll find these accounts titillating, but then I wonder if_ when its all said and done, might it actually end up being un-nerving _for him when things are heating up between us and *he starts wondering if his every move is going to wind up captured in vivid detail in the pages of my journa*l. BTW, he's very sexually confident and not generally self conscious, but still, *knowing your wife is potentially going to go and detail it all - would that freak you out? Or turn you on..?* I cant exactly ask him, as the would kind of let the cat out of the bag..  Opinions please!


I'm a woman. But as a woman I feel I should point out you are possibly expecting your husband, a man, to overthink and over analyze the way women tend to do.

If what you're sharing with him is positive, he isn't likely to view subsequent erotic interludes as anything other than more erotic interludes.

Share it with him! He'll love it.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I think it would be an amazing turn-on and incredibly gratifying to know my wife still thought of me in those terms. Go for it.


After 20 years of marriage their is no bigger compliment that you are still hot for your husband. Can't see a husband not loving this.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

When I first started reading this, I was wondering if it was going to go down the road of journaling about interludes before your husband, and that answer would be VERY different  As a man who has been on the receiving end of both scenarios, if it was about me...oh HELL YEAH!

Not that it seems even remotely likely from the way you are talking here, but if anything were to happen and you were not with your husband anymore, that journal should probably NEVER be seen by any future partners, or known that it even exists...


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

justfabulous said:


> ... but still, knowing your wife is potentially going to go and detail it all - would that freak you out? Or turn you on..?


If my wife did that I would feel like a rock star. I would probably try to come up with more fun things that she could write about.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Hell yeah! It's a great idea! If you're reading it to him, though, I doubt you'll get very far, if you catch my drift.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

justfabulous said:


> Guys, I need your opinions. A number of months ago I was reading through some old journals of mine, spanning from the time my husband and I first started dating when we were 17, right through 20 years of marriage. Included were some pretty steamy and exciting entries detailing some pretty steamy and exciting moments in time, throughout all those years. :smthumbup:
> 
> It was a lot of fun to re-live those moments, captured in some smoking hot vivid detail, that were other wise forgotten about with the passage of time. It was the first time I've read most of this stuff since writing it. It also offered a lot of interesting insights.
> 
> ...



Very nice and hot!!:smthumbup:

That my wifee of 14+ years would do something like that, in the bath tub together. I would be all over her so fast.....heh heh. No more reading.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh man, that would be so cool. Yes, by all means, share it with him. He is going to go nuts. What is going to tare him up is deciding if he should just attack you now, or let you read on until he can't hold back anymore.

As a guy, that would be the ultimate complement. Wow, seeing it through her eyes! Gad, that would be like .. connecting on a scale like the Vulcan mind meld (see Star Trek).

Do not hesitate, don't wait .. go go go


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wouldn't bother me. I would think it's nice to know what she thought of things


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I would say definitely a turn on if my wife did this and read it to me at the right time!


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay I'll bite. If I were to ever hear this, in every good way oh boy. That I whammied my best girl in such a way, she had to write about it. Heyyyyy. I guess I listen to it for now. Mine is very forward in her thinking. She tells me in the moment. Which is really nice to hear btw. But it's also nice to know that's what she feels deep down, so get get to know the real her, in a certain way. Anyway yes is my answer, twice.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

WOW!
Your husband is an incredibly lucky guy....I hope he makes you feel special too...

Yup..go for it. No question.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

After twenty years of marriage, if I were your husband, it would open a brand new book in our lives.
Envy is too mild a word.


----------

